# Who needs the comics when headlines provide humor



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 4, 2013)

"Learjet passengers walk off aircraft in St. Louis"

How do most passengers get off of aircraft?

*LINK*


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 4, 2013)

At least the plane was on the ground when they walked off. If it was at 30,000 feet when they walked off, *THAT* would be worth a headline! :giggle:


----------



## crescent2 (Mar 8, 2013)

This has nothing to do with transportation, but the strangest newspaper ad I ever recall seeing was one from a jewelry store offering a free lady's wedding ring with the purchase of one.

.

Well, maybe when Wife A finds out about Wife B, it pertains to transportation, as in "Thank God and Greyhound you're gone." ??


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 8, 2013)

crescent2 said:


> This has nothing to do with transportation, but the strangest newspaper ad I ever recall seeing was one from a jewelry store offering a free lady's wedding ring with the purchase of one. .
> 
> Well, maybe when Wife A finds out about Wife B, it pertains to transportation, as in "Thank God and Greyhound you're gone." ??


How about the ad I saw on Jay Leno's Headlines: Buy a wedding ring, get a gun free!


----------

